# Gibraltar



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all not been for a while and now looking at trying to locate to gib and wondered if there where any others out there who could help me with questions i have?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> Hi all not been for a while and now looking at trying to locate to gib and wondered if there where any others out there who could help me with questions i have?


do a search of the forum for 'gibraltar' - there have been a lot of discussions about it recently

then come back and ask any specific questions you still have


----------

